# I know George Farmer but nowt bout fish can someone help me



## tom the fish (6 Sep 2008)

i'm trapped in the desert with George and I haven't a clue about fish, last one i had died and me mum flushed it down the loo. i'd like to keep fish, especially the ones that glow in the dark and some red shrimp, but they are expensive aren't they? George says they're about five pound each. How many would i need to start breeding them, could be a nice little earner.


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Sep 2008)

Hi & welcome to the forum 

shrimps vary in price, you can get red cherry shrimp for about Â£1.50-Â£2.00. Or up to about Â£10 each for latest shrimp to the market 'sulawesi'.

Start off with at least 6-10, this gives you a good start to get a mixture of males and females. Research which shrimp you want as they all require dofferent conditions to breed, and sukawesi ned a ph of 7 or above just to survive.


----------



## Luketendo (6 Sep 2008)

I suggest you start with easy to keep shrimps and gain experience before keeping shrimp.


----------



## tom the fish (6 Sep 2008)

I'm looking at getting a small tank that'd be easy to keep, to start with, any suggestions? Thanks for replying by the way.


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Sep 2008)

go with the biggest you can get. but i would say if you want to be serous aout it then go for at least a 60l


----------



## TDI-line (6 Sep 2008)

Hi Tom, 

welcome to the forum, and great name btw, so do you have a little tank setup in the desert.  

But unfortunately there are no get rich quick schemes when it comes to fish and shrimp, the time and patience involved will out way any monetary outlay, trust me, i know, i spent Â£1200 on some catfish last year, and all they have done is eat, and get fat.   But they look great though.


----------



## Garuf (6 Sep 2008)

Just a quick heads up, the glow in the dark fish, "glofish" are actually illegal in the uk and carry a Â£1200 fine and the destruction of the fish if you are caught with them.


----------



## George Farmer (7 Sep 2008)

Tom is reading up on the subject now...

What started out as a 'joke' has actually got him interested in keeping shrimp.  So happy days.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Sep 2008)

Hi Tom, shrimp are great I setup a shrimp only tank and now thinking about my second, have a look at the link in my signature and take a look at my tank, just a cheap Juwel Rekord a few rocks and twigs that I picked up in the park while walking the dog and just plent of mosses  good luck


----------

